# Paph. Gloria Naugle



## Hamlet (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi everybody! I haven't been here in a while. I've been very busy and my collection has suffered as a result. I lost about ten plants to a spider mite infestation because I noticed it too late (those things always strike in the summer!), which is a lot for a windowsill collection. That experience has negatively impacted my passion for this hobby but I still enjoy my orchids. I had plenty of flowers actually, but nothing I hadn't posted before. Except this one, I like it very much. It´s a big flower, 17cm wide.

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 4, 2017)

Sorry about the spider mite infestation, but the result with the GN is very nice. Mine budded up last year on two growths but they both blasted so I'm still waiting to see how it compares to yours.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 4, 2017)

..a beautiful Gloria Naugle you bloomed :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 4, 2017)

That is a VERY good GN


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 4, 2017)

That is about the best I've seen and fits my taste!! 
Congrats! 
I'm hoping one of mine will bloom this year. Or next year. Or the one after. lol


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice flower and welcome back 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 4, 2017)

87


----------



## emydura (Aug 4, 2017)

That clone has amazing colour.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 5, 2017)

Excellent quality. Congrats


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep REALLY good one


----------



## Earen (Aug 5, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## paphioland (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice GN


----------



## Wendy (Aug 5, 2017)

A beauty!


----------



## blondie (Aug 6, 2017)

Great bloom great colour congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2017)

The colors are amazing!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the mites. How did you treat the plants against them? Nice GN.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks very nice. Sorry about mite infestation.


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you all. 



NYEric said:


> Sorry to hear about the mites. How did you treat the plants against them? Nice GN.



I rubbed the leaves with alcohol, don't know if that does anything but I did it anyway. Then, after some googling, I treated the plants twice using a product with Acequinocyl, I hope it works.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 7, 2017)

Rubbing with alcohol or any liquid should help detaching the bugs, if anything. 
Treatment for at least two three time are needed to catch those that were missed or eggs.
Good that you got it under control as this is a very nice GN.


----------



## gego (Aug 7, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Rubbing with alcohol or any liquid should help detaching the bugs, if anything.
> Treatment for at least two three time are needed to catch those that were missed or eggs.
> Good that you got it under control as this is a very nice GN.


Excellent, 89. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 7, 2017)

that's as good as it gets.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 7, 2017)

what are the parents? What is its origin?


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 9, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> what are the parents? What is its origin?



I got this plant from Popow orchids on ebay. I don't know what the parents are, sorry, it came without a tag.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 9, 2017)

wow, maybe the key to getting a GN to bloom is infest it with spider mites

sorry about your loss..it sucks losing plants


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 9, 2017)

thank you


----------

